# Ctrlr



## Kiteflyer (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone out there is using 'Ctrlr' http://ctrlr.org/ for anything? I think it's mainly used for controlling external synths via 'sys ex' (of which there are quite a number of available panels on the site, to download) but looking at the range of parameter options in the edit window it can be used for just about anything 'midi' related.

I currently run my DAW on a Windows platform working only with VI's in Kontakt. I use a multi screen setup, one of which is a Acer touchscreen. From this I have been running a similar program to 'Ctrlr' called 'Surface Editor' http://www.surface-editor.net/ which although not as sophistcated, has handled my needs in the past. Sadly, it has not been supported for some time now and to be honest has many limitations that frustrate me using it anymore.

So, 'Ctrlr' seems a good choice to move to, but, and theres always a 'BUT', I can't seem to get any reply from the site, either from the author of the software or from even being able to join the forum and ask some questions. The documention is poor and there seems to be a fair bit of script programming needed to customise it to the way you might want it to work.

Now, I'm not afraid of rolling up my sleeves to get my head around any software but at least some kind of manual would be useful. Obviously, a lot of the 'panels' which are on the site for download have been created by some clever people but I have found myself going round in circles with it.

I don't want to give up on it because I'm sure it can do what I need (and there are not many alternatives out there) so I thought I would ask the VI community for some help with this one?

If anyone has some experience with using 'Ctrlr' (or indeed is a member of the 'Ctrlr' forum) and could answer some of my questions I would be extremely grateful.

Many Thanks


----------



## Gordon_hiphoplp (Oct 15, 2017)

I think you can use touch osc or lemur for that purpose and they both works fine


----------



## Kiteflyer (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Gordon,

Thanks for your suggestions. Lemur and Touch OSC do not run on windows. Touch OSC can run on Windows, but only under emulation app, and it's not very pratical. If you've seen 'Ctrlr', it is far more powerful, but has a learning curve. I started off using TouchOSC on a 'Android' tablet but found this too small and fiddly. The larger touchscreen monitor I use now, intergrates with 'Windows' OS with no need for wi-fi.

I'm am supprised by the lack of any response from anyone regarding this. A lot of musicians use 'Windows' and I urge them to check this software out if you have a touchscreen monitor. I have made progress despite the learning curve and have created some usable panels.

I am still unable to register for the 'Ctrlr' forum (bad link which has not been fixed) but managed to contact one forum member who was extremely helpful and gave me some good information.


----------



## Gordon_hiphoplp (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah i know touch osc and lemur are not meant for windows, i use them with my dual ipad setup but it would be worth trying this new ctrlr app, i appreciate you shared your knowledge...But i am in india buying a touch screen monitor would not be an economical thing for me in terms of money and space despite having two ipads apart from it if you really want to dig into it, then hire some programmer and have him to program your custom built app for this purpose i am sure there are couple of engineers online who are doing that, it would be very effective and will enable you to do what you want to accomplish much easily then using somebody else’s software to do your stuff... good luck


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm using ctrlr for my Roland JX8P.
There are two modules, both have flaws, but in combination i get what i need (editing plus sound backups).


----------



## ben303 (Nov 8, 2018)

Kiteflyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone out there is using 'Ctrlr' http://ctrlr.org/ for anything? I think it's mainly used for controlling external synths via 'sys ex' (of which there are quite a number of available panels on the site, to download) but looking at the range of parameter options in the edit window it can be used for just about anything 'midi' related.
> 
> ...



hey Kiteflyer, I have started on a Cubase panel for Ctrlr and am getting some nice members at the Ctrlr forum helping. The thread is here
http://ctrlr.org/forums/topic/can-i-get-button-label-multi-line-and-on-top-of-the-button/

Ben


----------

